# problem with devil may cry 3 special edition



## zero0gt (Jun 2, 2007)

wane i play the game wile im fighting theres a black screen only thing i can see is hp bar and the demons eyes i dont want to do a image cuse i dont everything els works but these can somone e mail me *********** 

and plz tell me whats going on lol:wave:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you give us some more details to work with? (System specs, graphics driver version)

Is this a new problem or has it always been like this? Have you made any system changes recently?


----------



## zero0gt (Jun 2, 2007)

oh sorry of corse i well give more detils 

i just got the game today i installd good no problms than i becan a new game it shows the first cut scene










that shows wane im fighting just black 
]
i got a Gfroce 4
thats the only thing i think is the prob
i do got all the other req
thats about it its new and i got a Gfroce 4 

thank you :smile:

ps.i whould install a pacth but i dont no how ....can you tell me plz :wink:

once agen thank you for handling my bad spelling ha ha

oh yes and also i do download alot and i dont do aim and i do a zone alarm andd i have wirless internet if that helps


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

zero0gt said:


> i got a Gfroce 4


That might be a problem. DMC 3 is a fairly new game. From memory Geforce 4 cards don't even have shaders. Period. 99% of all new games use at least shader model 2.0.
Without shaders the card is unable to apply textures etc. (It varies from game to game) to the models.

Try running though the First Steps.
That will provide you with links on how to install newer graphics drivers and update your DirectX. To update the game there should be a support link within the actual game itself.

If you do all that and still see nothing but blackness, make sure that all the graphics settings in the game are set down as low as possible.

If you still have problems you might want to start looking for a new graphics card. Even if you do manage to get the game to show something, it won't be pretty. Not on the ol' Geforce 4's.


----------



## batesy297 (Nov 15, 2007)

hey i recently purchased devil may cry 3 special edition i have no problems installing it but when i try and run it i get just a black screen for a few seconds then it stops working. i am running it on windows vista (it says it is compatible) with intel graphics media accelerator 950 (i think that is the graphics card) i have not done anything to the laptop or the game. CAN ANYONE HELP PLEASE!!!


----------

